# Chameleon wont eat?



## misfitsfiend (Oct 5, 2004)

Why is it that my chameleon wont eat? It doesnt seam to want to and its been 3 days now. I've been trying to feed him mealworms but he wont go for'em. Would crix be better? :?  :?


----------



## cichlidsman (Oct 5, 2004)

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> Why is it that my chameleon wont eat? It doesnt seam to want to and its been 3 days now. I've been trying to feed him mealworms but he wont go for'em. Would crix be better? :?  :?


how long did you have it?  I would think that crickets would be better if it likes the hunt.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Oct 5, 2004)

I just got'em the other day at a show. Its a 6'' vieled.


----------



## cichlidsman (Oct 5, 2004)

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> I just got'em the other day at a show. Its a 6'' vieled.


i maybe just full. Or is it trying to shead its skin? some times lizerds may stping eating a couple days while sheading(i think, not sure on this one).  My ig dont seem to eat as much during a sheading.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 5, 2004)

hit up the kingsnake.com chameleon forums. should find a more specialized group of people there


----------



## moricollins (Oct 6, 2004)

you need to give any lizard (particularly ones that STRESS like cham's) time to acclimate to their new surroundings.


----------



## Whitdadie (Oct 9, 2004)

Mori is right, chams deffinetly need time to get used to their new setting. When I first got my veild, he didnt mind eating for me though. After a few months of the same thing he would get bored though... You will deffinetly want to try crickets, meal worms, butter worms, silk worms, wax worms, pinky mice, flies, and earthworms... I think that is all of the things I fed mine when I had it (I had one from a baby until about 1-1/2 years old.. then sold it). They are deffinetly picky.. You can find most of those food items at herpfood.com. Also, cage size deffinetly is a factor with eating.. my cage was 5'x4-1/2'x3'.  That is the minimum size recomended for them... 5' being H. Also, you might try feeding him in a bowl. That was about the only way mine would eat... out of a bowl.  Use a glass breakfast sized bowl, just big enough so the crickets cant climb out.. That might help.. AND.. one last thing.. humidity plays a big factor.. spray the whole cage down twice a day... Chamelions are hard pets to raise, but are very rewarding when they thrive!!  Hope this helps bud.. let me know if you have any other questions.. I know all about veilds..


----------



## misfitsfiend (Oct 9, 2004)

Well thanks to every one, and I have been doing all of these things, but yesterday my cham started eating, and he was HUNGRY, he ate 5 3/4'' mealworms, and now seams to be much happier. It was just stress but I had to be sure. Thanks to everyone


----------

